# X Treme Cellar Racing - Bay City - MI



## Magook (Sep 2, 2002)

We will be starting racing on Oct 3rd Sun - Doors open at 9 racing starts at noon. 

$10 First Class 
$5 additional 

Flat track carpet racing - 1/12 - sedans - stadium cars and trucks - mini coopers and any thing else that we have 3 of. We need 3 to make a class. 

Onsite restrooms, new carpet, AMB lap Counting, pit tables, electric and chairs are provided, Adult beverages upstairs (full bar - opens at noon), optional storage binds and much more. 

For directions please Click Me


----------

